# 22g long Iwagumi theme



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

I have started this 22 gallon long glass rimless tank (36" x 12" x 12") since November 2014.

Substrate: ADA Amazonia, white sand, Seiryu rock
Lighting: Finnex Ray2 LED 7000K Dual, Light ON: from 11am-3pm, 8pm-11pm
CO2: 3-4 bubble per second when light is ON. 24 oz paintball tank with Aquatek CO2 regulator Premium
Filtering system: Finnex PX-360, and Eheim Skim 350

Plants:
Elodea (growing too fast)
Fissidens Fontanus Moss
Hydrocotyle Tripartia
Moss ball
Subwassertang
Erios
Blyxa Japonica
Polygonum Kawagoeanum
Bacopa Madagascariensis
HC
Dwarf hair grass
Anubias nana
Crypt Wendtii 
Crypt Affinis
Tiger Lotus red

Fish:
Furcatus Rainbows (2M)
Ember Tetras x 8
OEBT shrimps
Tangerine shrimps
Fire red shrimps


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks amazing already. Where did you get that tank??


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

WOW! Looks fantastic! Great picture. Next time use some plastic to hold the ADA away from the white sand.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

I got the tank from a seller in Surrey through craiglists. It is a surprise find.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Lawson for your healthy plants.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Now, my problem is to stop the top soil from flowing on top of the white sand. any suggestion?
I have the outflow moved to the right side, and pointing upward to create more ripple effect. Plus more aeration.


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Great looking scape. A lily pipe may help with the aeration / flow issue.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

An update after some trimming and water change. 

I have change the lighting to Finnex Ray2 LED dual 7000K since Nov 26, 2014.

I have noticed that the plants start pearling within one hour of its usage. Great addiction to this setup.

Also you may notice some algae growth on the rock. I will definitely keep a close watch on this. But I like the natural look of it.

Erios have really flourished.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Looks awesome. Great job!


----------

